# Why



## Proverbs18:22 (May 23, 2010)

So, why don't does it take so long to get over and get moving? I was told on Oct. 2009 that he was not in love any more. Then he moved out, then I found out that there is another women. Then he is walking around wearing a new wedding band, well that is b/c while still married to me he have promise to marry the other women so he bought new wedding rings for them both. (joke is he never like wearing his wedding ring) So why when he comes over and still want to have sex, and I gave in? Why when he needs money I gave it to him? Why with all the bad things he have done to me, I am not moving on with my on life?? Why am I hiding in the house, getting sick all the time, missing work,, Why , Why ,Why?????????????


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

Do you want someone to give you an honest answer or someone to tell you what you want to keep hearing?


----------



## Proverbs18:22 (May 23, 2010)

Yes, honesty.....I think that is better for me, it may hurt , but I need to move on,,,,I am stuck......I get angry at myself but do the same things over again.....


----------



## lostinlove1 (May 10, 2010)

I can only say, that whilst my H has told me he does not love me and wants someone to love (yes that crushed me) however his actions are showing a different sign, he may not want to admit to any of them yet however the fact that he is still home, and this weekend spent a lot of time with me doing things around the garden and home may just have given me the hope - maybe it is just easier for him to stay then go as many have told me and I am sure with time, once i have healed my hurt, I will take control of that, but for now I love having him around. I love him with all my heart, and the pain is there everyday of the words he spoke, however we are still sexually active, I figure whilst we are sharing that he nor i am looking anywhere else for it..........hang in there but stay true to yourself. Find the strength to follow through on what your head is telling you do, following your heart completely is not the safest thing to do. Loyalty to your own broken heart is what matters now... best of luck.


----------



## PreludeCkN (Jan 21, 2010)

This must be really hard for you to move on. I think he is being selfish by being with someone else and yet coming to you as well. The thing is that you are letting yourself be treated this way why bc you love him. I often think that if only he cheated on me it would be easier for me to hate him or forget him, but I guess it's not always the case. I also think that if I was in your situation I would have him in my life in any way I could and I see you are doing that. But how much pain can one take? I guess you should talk to him and explain to him how this is making you feel so that you can move on because I see this is not healthy for you. Be brave!


----------



## Ms.Me4once (May 24, 2010)

A man will do what you allow him to do. If you allow him to have his cake and ice cream too he will take it. I know it's hard to move on and stand up to him but maybe if you did that he will realize and stop doing you wrong. When he come to you asking you for sex and money etc... Try for once saying NO... until you treat me the way I should be treated leave me alone and don't come back... he will then realize you will see. 

Pray and ask God to help you thru this, he will.


----------

